# Help - Unique, surfer, cool name for a baby boy!!



## calimom029

Hi everyone,
We are trying to pick a very cool, unique (but not too weird) name for our baby boy! My husband is a surfer, very cool California type of "dude". We both have adventurous personality, love to be outside and the beach is our favorite place. So far we have a few options that I need some opinions and we are open to new options as well.

Names we like:
Zane
Zeke
Dominic
Tai
Marley

Name we know but for different reasons we don't want:

Dylan
Kai
Kalani
Makai
Dane
Riley
Connor
Bodhi
Brody
Cruz

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love Dominic!

Other suggestions:

Rocco
Guy
Beau
Ocean
Maddox
Paxton
Lenox
Carlo
Arlo
Bentley
Chase
Cole
Giovanni
Henry
Isaac
Jace
Zayden
Leo
Orion
Sam
Max
Oakley
Tristan
Kyler
Sage
Dakota

Like any?


----------



## daddiesgift

After I read your title I first thought "Brody" :haha: which is on your no list. My oldests name is Dominic so I'm partial to that one :winkwink: although I never knew it was a cool surfer name! We picked it after a trip to Italy

I like Marley. What about Kingston?


----------



## CloverMouse

Kale
Drake
Wade


----------



## MikaylasMummy

I loved Lennox for a boy and wanted it for my son but we ended up using Koby. Like you we are beachy and oh is a member of the surf club rowing team.
I also loved Carter


----------



## proudmummy

My middle son is called Devon and has the surfer dude tousled blonde hair and laid back style. Hisbname suits him down to the ground


----------



## bump#1

What about Sonny or Urijah (You-Rye-A)? there is a really famous Californian MMA fighter who reminds me of a surfer called Urijah - golden skin and blonde locks. x


----------



## Butterball Ma

Well, my little man is Maverick :)


----------



## Leah_Marie

What about Cohen?


----------



## Lucy139

My first thought from the title was jace....

Chad 
Mondy 
Eben
Parker 
Dane 
Sunny 
Dax (means water) 
Finn

Xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Seth, Will, Sam, Austin. I liked somebody's suggestion of Cohen, that's lovely.


----------



## JJKCB

my son has long blonde tousled hair (goes down past his bum when straightened) and hes pretty cool personality wise (very laid back)... his name is Jake (full name: Cain Jake)

you cant predict how your child will turn out he could be the exact opposite of what you imagine/want so I personally avoid 'out there' names, there are some lovely 'cool' names that aren't pigeon hole-ing - I expected my son to love classic rock and monster trucks/diggers as ALL my family (and OH family) do but he like bad 90s hip hop currently and bin wagons :wacko:

good luck


----------



## Mrs HM

Jacob, Kelly, Noah, Luke, Milo.

Loving that someone suggested Seth, which is my LO's name. I'm partial to that one obviously!


----------



## MummyKK

Love the name zeke


----------



## Eleanor ace

Bay
Reef
Sonny
Blue


----------



## hremummy

I thought devon also.... I wonder if its worth finding a name with a cool surfery nickname?

Chester (chessie)
Jesse
Chase
Reef
Rue
Layton
Flynn
Xavier (zavy)
Aidee


----------



## littleone1993

Have you thought about Jesse?


----------

